# Poodle Breeders in California, or near surrounding areas?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. It's not inappropriate to fly a puppy to the buyer. Toy breeders usually want the buyers to go get the puppies.

For Cream mini, check out Clarion in NorCal. Ann is very knowledgable and honest. Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders 

For Apricot mini, check out PJ's in Oregon. PJ's Apricot Miniature Poodles - Home

For Red mini, there's Apriglo in Milpitas but she breeds rarely. Apriglo Miniature Poodles

And then there's Kayekids in San Diego. She has red and apricot minis and standards.Kayekids Red Apricot Miniature Poodles Index page

I have talked to all of them personally except for Kayekids but I have talked to a co-owner of her dog. All of the above mentioned breeders test their breeding stock.

There are a few other red mini breeders in other part of the country that I would work with. Let me know if you want their names too.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Welcome to the forum. It's not inappropriate to fly a puppy to the buyer. Toy breeders usually want the buyers to go get the puppies.
> 
> For Cream mini, check out Clarion in NorCal. Ann is very knowledgable and honest. Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders
> 
> ...


I might ask you for their names but at the time I'm only looking places I could drive out to. I sent an application to Apriglo, and I believe I've also contacted Clarion and am waiting to hear back. I'll take a look at PJ's and kayekids, thank you! 
I'm kinda nervous about buying since I never have before, I feel like there's so many things I need to ask! haha.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I've actually decided I want to expand my search to look for Standards as well. 
So, if anyone wants to recommend some good standard breeders in California as well, that'd be great!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I've actually decided I want to expand my search to look for Standards as well. 
So, if anyone wants to recommend some good standard breeders in California as well, that'd be great!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Maybe look into Karbit poodles, she has minis & moyen sizes. What are you looking to do with your poodle? That would help steer you in the right direction. Maybe look into harmony mountain hunting poodles too.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm looking for an active dog that likes to be outside with my horses and would like to go on hikes and such.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I would suggest those two breeders then, as well as Tudorose standard poodles. I too am in the market for my first poodle, so I've been researching a lot of breeders lately! The first two leave tails natural (which I wanted in a dog) not sure if it matters to you.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, neighbor. Here are some standard breeders for you to contact in Nor. Cal.

New Page 1

Penndragon Standard Poodles

Both of the above breeders are know for their exceptional creams/whites.

Best of luck,


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am taking an agility class with my boy and one of his classmates is a handsome spoo boy from Cabernet. The owner has only good things to say about the breeder.


----------

